# Wildcamping in Cornwall



## 98055 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello all,

I am of to Cornwall tomorow for a couple of weeks,I was hoping to avoide campsites and just find quiet little beach carparks for my trip.

Have any of you guys or girls had any experience in corwall in the summer season of this,is it possible ie.am I going to spend 2 weeks getting moved on or 2 weeks of fun nights?

Look forward to your comments

DD


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Gosh! You're brave! I'm having trouble just parking my car in Cornwall right now. However, I do know a man who knows but, unfortunately, will not see him until Monday. Too late for you but good luck and enjoy.


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello there,

I agree with the above. Most towns you'd be hard pushed to get round in a Smart car. The natives are friendly though, to each other, so don't expect too much in the way of service. As for wild camping, well, eh, I've lived here for more than ten years, if I find any I'll let you know. 

There are pockets around Newquay where youngsters congrate at the cliff tops, take drugs and jump off. This has a side effect of keeping the emergency services on their toes. There are other pockets where poor little ricj kids come to drink too much and vomit in the street to annoy the locals. 

Tell you what, if you find a place first, put up here and I'll try it out. I'd be more inclined as you arrive at the border of Devon & Cornwall, (bearing in mind that lots of Cornish don't even regard themselves as English), to drive into Millbay Docks in Plymouth and get the ferry to France. It's one of the few things that's good about living here.

Whatever happens, happy travelling,

Willie


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

See your PM
David


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello again,

I meant to mention, though it is not free though not expensive either, one of the best camp sites you'll find anywhere is just outside Truro called Carnon Down. It is immaculately maintained, staff are helpful and friendly and it's a pleasant place to be. We've stayed a couple of times for the odd night. It's open all the year round, but at the weekends it's a bit busy. Book online or send an e-mail. 

Willie


----------



## panagah (Jan 4, 2006)

*wild camping in cornwall*

Ive just come back from Cornwall after a week spent on a haven site. I paid 18 notes for a complete week including EHU and the use of showers etc.

However having toured quite alot around Cornwall whilst there, I can honestly say I did not see any wild camping oportunities. This was my first trip to Cornwall having done most of my touring this year around Europe. Now I know them cornish people dont see themselves as English so perhaps they should take a leaf out of our continental cousins book. The amount of friendly motorhomers we saw touring was amazing, why o why do they not offer some form of wild camping for a nominal fee.

Having said all this I thought Cornwall was superb and next time I will be taking my surf board.


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi ,
Just to add to the picture I can endorse what Willie says about Carnon Downs Camping Site, it's well known to us , and friends from Cumbria, Denmark and elsewhere have stayed there with us.
It has everything , fantastic facilities , it's on a bus run, near to Truro which is a lovely town ( city because it has a cathedral ) and is central for beaches on the North and South Coasts. I can't speak to highly of it.
I can't contribute to the wild camping query because it's something we would never do except on a Ferry port like Calais on Roscoff.
Welcome to Cornwall and don't believe what some contributors say about the locals, they are great and even friendly to a Yorkshire Git like me.


----------



## apothecary (May 14, 2005)

Hi DD. Moved On? It's never happened to me yet. (Famous last words, as I've got to work in Brixham Friday and will wild camp somewhere in the area tomorrow night) 
If you're coming into Cornwall via The Torpoint Ferry, keep an eye out just after Antony for a sign on your right for a picnic site. I've stayed there before now, very nice next to the river. If you fancy Fowey or Mevagissey, take the bus! They're definite no-go areas for campervans. The streets are unbelievably narrow. 
Sorry this is a bit short but there are places out here to wild camp and the locals are friendly. If you've got internet access whilst you're here, my address is [email protected] 
Enjoy your trip

Regards

Apothecary


----------

